# LG CHEM 60V Connectors



## Leon1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi guys does anyone know the Balancing connector part numbers for the LG CHEM Lithium Ion Battery - 60.8V, 2.6kWh battery packs?

There's a 12 and 16 pin required for each pack.

Thanks.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

They look like JAE connectors, and if so will have the part number molded into the plastic.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I think EV West said they have them, might check.


----------



## evcar (Dec 14, 2018)

Thunderstruck motor sells them on their website:

https://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/lg-chem-connectors.html


----------



## carsondarling (Nov 7, 2019)

I know this is old, but I figured it would be good to have the information posted for people like me that came across this thread looking for the connector. I haven't ordered these yet to confirm, but by all appearances they're correct.

It appears that these connectors are KET 040 III Series connectors, specifically MG653012 and MG653019. They take ST730770 and ST730960 terminals.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

carsondarling said:


> I know this is old, but I figured it would be good to have the information posted for people like me that came across this thread looking for the connector. I haven't ordered these yet to confirm, but by all appearances they're correct.
> 
> It appears that these connectors are KET 040 III Series connectors, specifically MG653012 and MG653019. They take ST730770 and ST730960 terminals.


Also these guys still have some prewired ones :








LG Chem Solar Battery Golf Cart EV Car 16 Cells Wiring Harness


[email protected]




www.techdirectclub.com


----------

